# kernel 3.8.2 broke most of udev [unsolved]

## jonfr

For some reasons kernel 3.8.2 broke most of my udev. This might just be that I am getting way ahead with kernel 3.8.2. Or this might be an bug with kernel 3.8.2. I cannot get the error messages as they happen in the start up. But if anyone knows where to get them. I can post them here, if they have not been deleted.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

You can enable debugging from /etc/conf.d/udev using the udev_debug="YES" and also udev_monitor="YES"

Then it will write /run/udevdebug.log and /run/udevmonitor.log

Perhaps also, udev_monitor_keep_running="yes"

I'll throw in a (bad) guess too:

Is DEVTMPFS=y enabled in kernel? If you have /dev in /etc/fstab, is it devtmpfs type?

You can also run `udevadm monitor` from command line, and there is also UDEV_LOG= variable that accepts values like 2 which increase or decrease the level of output

----------

## lexflex

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'll throw in a (bad) guess too:
> 
> Is DEVTMPFS=y enabled in kernel? If you have /dev in /etc/fstab, is it devtmpfs type?
> ...

 

Indeed, did you do a full system upgrade (and reboot) before upgrading the kernel ? (maybe post /usr/src/linux/.config)

 *jonfr wrote:*   

> This might just be that I am getting way ahead with kernel 3.8.2. Or this might be an bug with kernel 3.8.2.

 

For what its worth, I upgrade three days ago to 3.8.2-gentoo and it works Ok.

Alex.

----------

## jonfr

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> You can enable debugging from /etc/conf.d/udev using the udev_debug="YES" and also udev_monitor="YES"
> 
> Then it will write /run/udevdebug.log and /run/udevmonitor.log
> 
> Perhaps also, udev_monitor_keep_running="yes"
> ...

 

I got that message. But I was unable to locate the option to enable it in the kernel. I do not have /dev in fstab.

----------

## lexflex

 *jonfr wrote:*   

>  *ssuominen wrote:*   
> 
> I'll throw in a (bad) guess too:
> 
> Is DEVTMPFS=y enabled in kernel? If you have /dev in /etc/fstab, is it devtmpfs type?
> ...

 

DEVTMPFS is under "device drivers", "generic driver options".

It is labelled "maintain a devtmps filesystem to mount at /dev". I also enabled automount.

( but I am not sure if it is this option you couldn't find).

Alex.

----------

## BillWho

jonfr,

When in menuconfig, hit the '/' (forward slash) key. That will bring up a search box. Enter devtmpfs (upper/lower case doesn't matter) and it will provide info about it including its location.

----------

